# Novel Protein Sources for a Dog That's Eaten Everything



## dragonfly (Jun 18, 2007)

My vet thinks my dog might have a food allergy, and wants to start him on a limited ingredient diet to rule it out. The problem is that Owen has been exposed to just about every protein source there is. I need help coming up with ideas for food that he hasn't ever eaten (or at least has only eaten very little of). 

Here are the things that I know he's eaten with some frequency:
venison
bison
quail
turkey
lamb
chicken
beef
pork
sweet potatoes
potatoes
carrots
pees
rice
corn
wheat
alfalfa
rabbit (he's had it, but none of my dogs like it, so they haven't had much of it)

ADDED: 
fish, duck

What is left that I can feed him to help eliminate the possibility that his condition is a food allergy?


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

have you tryed raw?


----------



## Baileyby (Oct 17, 2009)

What about a fish based protein?


----------



## dragonfly (Jun 18, 2007)

I should have mentioned fish. He's had food with salmon meal, whitefish, sardine oil, and he's had a lot of cod liver oil. He's also had catfish, but I don't think he's had a lot of it. The only catfish-based food I know has potatoes in it.

He's been on a partially raw diet for years, but if it's an allergy, it won't matter if it's raw or cooked.


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

Duck or ostrich?


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

you should try a full raw with limited ingredients have you fed him a strict limited ingredient diet for at least 6 months straight?


----------



## dragonfly (Jun 18, 2007)

The problem is I don't know what ingredients are left to feed him that he hasn't already been exposed to. Limiting the ingredients won't do any good if I limit him to something he's allergic to. Do you have any suggestions? I'm about out of ideas.


----------



## Bailey08 (Aug 12, 2008)

Kathyy said:


> Duck or ostrich?


I agree. Duck should be pretty easy to find. Or deer?

You can feed just the single protein while you do the allergy elimination test (which is why duck might be easy if you feed prey model).


----------



## Labsnothers (Oct 10, 2009)

He may not be allergic to everything he has ever eaten. I would start with a limited ingredient food with one of the less frequent proteins you have fed. If it doesn't work, try another.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

exactly how have you been dieting him? give the full run down.


----------



## Leroy&Lucy'sMom (Mar 2, 2009)

This might be a dumb question but have you tried Hill's prescription Z/D ultra? The hydrolyzed protein makes it so the body does not recognize it is food and thus, not cause an allergic reaction.


----------



## dragonfly (Jun 18, 2007)

Sorry Kathyy, I missed your post. He's had duck, but ostrich is a great idea. 

Do you know of an ostrich dog food or where I can find ostrich?


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

could it be the preservatives in the foods your feeding?


----------



## dragonfly (Jun 18, 2007)

Leroy&Lucy'sMom, that isn't a dumb question at all. I didn't know about z/d, and I'm surprised my vet hasn't mentioned it. I just sent him an email, so that might be his next suggestion. I hate Hills, but in this case, I guess I can put up with it for a little while.

We don't know that he's allergic to anything at all. If his issue is a food allergy, it's an unusual one. It's urgent that we find the cause of his problem, and he has to be on a novel diet for at least 90 days to rule out an allergy, so we don't have time to go through each food one at a time. 

This isn't a skin problem or colitis. He's lost a kidney, had nose bleeds, a fever of unknown origin, exploratory surgery, two burst tympanic membranes, and the list goes on. It's serious. 

Thanks for all your input. I will look up the z/d.


----------



## Bailey08 (Aug 12, 2008)

Personally, I would go with a single protein source diet for the time being (rather than the Z/D), but that is up to you. Do you think you could get deer in your area?

Bravo has a bunch of novel single-protein products
http://www.bravorawdiet.com/bravoretailers.html
http://www.bravorawdiet.com/products/basic/basic_ostrich.html
http://www.bravorawdiet.com/products/basic/basic_elk.html


----------



## dragonfly (Jun 18, 2007)

He's had all the stuff Bravo carries, but the Primal site has a pheasant mix, and I don't think he's ever had pheasant, and he hasn't had a lot of sardines. There is even a store not too far away that carries Primal. Excellent. Thank you.

Oh, he's had deer (venison).


----------



## Bailey08 (Aug 12, 2008)

dragonfly said:


> He's had all the stuff Bravo carries, but the Primal site has a pheasant mix, and I don't think he's ever had pheasant, and he hasn't had a lot of sardines. There is even a store not too far away that carries Primal. Excellent. Thank you.
> 
> Oh, he's had deer (venison).


Good, I'm glad you found a source.  Just be aware that some of the Primal products have veggies and other stuff -- I don't know how strict you want to be with the elimination test.

I hope this helps your poor dog!

(And LOL at me re the deer -- sorry about that!)


----------



## Leroy&Lucy'sMom (Mar 2, 2009)

I'm glad there is one or two protein left for you to try! Best of luck... I am not a Hill's fan either, but if all else fails and that is the only choice left, you gotta do what you gotta do. 
Keep us updated.


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

When I did an elimination diet about 4 years ago there was a brand out from the UK that had kangaroo. YOu may have to try a fancy type dog store to find that if it even still exists.

On the other hand...the dog we did the elimination diet for seemed to be miserable on ANY dog food, we ruled out all red meats and all grains, still had problems. As a last ditch effort our vet suggested raw. That dog can eat any meat in a raw diet, even all red meats, without problems. Sow that it's been a few years I can't even remember what it was like to be in the vet's office on a weekly basis. Not a problem since switching to raw.

As mentioned in a previous post, I'm not so sure it is the meat source, but perhaps something else in commercial food or in the way it is manufactured.


----------



## jess_hawk (Sep 28, 2007)

I was just going to suggest kangaroo. I don't know where to get it in the States, because I had it in Australia, but it would be a novel protein source. And, it's also delicious for human consumption. 
Or, pheasant? 
moose or elk?
squirrel? 
(I don't know if you know anyone who hunts or if you hunt yourself)

Good luck!


----------

